# 1930's Hedstrom minuteman



## npence (May 25, 2013)

Went to a car swap meet today and came home with this.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 25, 2013)

Talk about DEEP fender skirts! Cool.


----------



## ridingtoy (May 25, 2013)

Terrific find! Those big fendered 1930s trikes are some of the most popular with collectors. Your photo is teasing me though. I'm wondering what's that trike in the background with rear wheels showing? 

Dave


----------



## npence (May 25, 2013)

I'm not for sure what that one was but was just a plan tricycle I think it was a 20".


----------



## Oldbikes (May 25, 2013)

Nice score Nate!  I had TWO of those at Ann Arbor last year.  They're pretty scarce.


----------

